# Face Masks



## Mahatma (Apr 13, 2020)

so during the recent Pandemic how do you all feel about face masks?... do  you wear one when out or dont you, if not do you have a reason, for either wearing or not wearing


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 13, 2020)

I wish I could wear one, but I haven't been able to locate any ready-made and have nothing to make one from.  I thought of using a regular scarf, but have quite an allergy to wool.


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 13, 2020)

lol... i got mine off E-Bay when i got home from India, but my landlady in India gave me three paper ones, plus some surgical gloves, i wore both on my journey home... i havent been out since but am attending hospital on Wednesday, and shall test drive my E-Bay.. i bought two one for my son, who promptly gave it to his lady friend, smooth or what...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2020)

I haven't been out, or out of my closed car but once, since March 11th. I did wear a mask then.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 13, 2020)

Mahatma said:


> lol... i got mine off E-Bay when i got home from India, but my landlady in India gave me three paper ones, plus some surgical gloves, i wore both on my journey home... i havent been out since but am attending hospital on Wednesday, and shall test drive my E-Bay.. i bought two one for my son, who promptly gave it to his lady friend, smooth or what...



It wasn't too far in the past when a guy would give his lady friend flowers


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 13, 2020)

i buy flowers...lol... in India i bought a lady friend a red rose bush, which blooms annually lol
but here i buy the bunches of ten from the supermarket


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2020)

Waiting for masks to arrive from Wal-Mart. Husband wears a scarf when he goes for walks. Otherwise, we only go for drives and have no contact with others.


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 13, 2020)

some argue that the face-masks are useless 
i dont argue but point out that nurses and doctors are not wearing them as fashion accessories


----------



## Liberty (Apr 13, 2020)

We both wear "bandanas" to the grocery store...folded over twice and tied in the back.  As I understand it the mask helps keep 
your breathing and whatever inside so as not to possible infect someone else.  Doubt that it protects the person wearing it much, though.
Since so many are a symptomatic, think that might be the primary reason for the masks...to help stop the community spread.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm waiting for masks I ordered on Amazon,  but got a dozen or so paper masks from my daughter's dental office in the meantime.    
I wear them along with gloves to the store when I go   .... which isn't very often.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes, we always wear surgical-style face masks when we go shopping.  We had a package of 10 left over from an incident a few years ago. After use, I sterilize them with my little ozone generator that We bought for my CPAP machine.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2020)

I wear masks now, got them from son‘s significant other.


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 13, 2020)

i'm glad to hear you all being so positive about the masks, i must admit  i cant really see too many negatives about wearing them
some folks wont, and thats up to them ... i know there are many different grades of mask and most of us might be wearing the wrong ones
i remember many years ago a doctor once said to me wearing an asbestos glove is not a good reason for sticking your hand into a fire, in other words mask or no mask you all take care of you and yours...


----------



## Macfan (Apr 13, 2020)

Hope I don't get beat up over this post. According to KFI-690 radio on 4-13-2020, if you are an essential worker in an essential business, you need to wear a mask. If you go to an essential business, like the grocery store, post office, etc., you need to wear a mask or some kind of cloth that covers your mouth and nose. If you're just out for a walk, jog, bicycle ride, etc., you do NOT have to wear a mask. This is the latest as I know it here in Southern California, where you are may or may not be the same. Follow the directions of those in position to give those directions in the area where you are. Hope all of you are well and stay safe. Don...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2020)

I wear an improvised mask on my weekly trip to the grocery store.

I have no idea if it does any good but it certainly doesn't do any harm to follow the guidelines and recommendations offered by our local leaders.

I use this design that Marie posted in a different thread.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 13, 2020)

That scarf video AB offered up is pretty nifty. I just looked her up. Her name is Kristin Omdahl and she is an expert on fabrics and knitting etc. If one wanted to you could empty a few tea bags and unfold them and layer them in the scarf. Tea bags are made with nonwoven material but with all the layers in that scarf  (I count six)I doubt it would make things safer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I wear an improvised mask on my weekly trip to the grocery store.
> 
> I have no idea if it does any good but it certainly doesn't do any harm to follow the guidelines and recommendations offered by our local leaders.
> 
> I use this design that Marie posted in a different thread.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 13, 2020)

I made a scarf from pillow covers....I washed and dried them....We cannot find masks anywhere here.
I really don't go to the store much...We have someone bring the packages to our home and they
drop it by our front door....I clean all and put in fridge or cabinet...They say you don't need to wipe
a frozen good for the freezer...But when I take it our of freezer, I clean it anyway....
By the way...If you make a scarf they say to put a coffee filter in side of the scarf....I didn't try it yet...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2020)

Mahatma said:


> lol... i got mine off E-Bay when i got home from India, but my landlady in India gave me three paper ones, plus some surgical gloves, i wore both on my journey home... i havent been out since but am attending hospital on Wednesday, and shall test drive my E-Bay.. i bought two one for my son, who promptly gave it to his lady friend, smooth or what...


Hoorah for you!  And what can we say about your son?   Kids, huh?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2020)

My friend was making dog scarves, but is now converting unsold stock into masks.  I love 'repurposing!'


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2020)

Empty said:


> My friend was making dog scarves, but is now converting unsold stock into masks.  I love 'repurposing!'


My daughter makes dog bandanas for her Etsy shop .. and will now be making free masks for hospitals.


----------



## TravelinMan (Apr 13, 2020)

_My wife and I wear one on any necessary outing.  _

_COVID-19 is spread by aerosol droplets, i.e. through the air.  An unblocked cough or sneeze may spread the virus droplets 6 feet or more, and simply talking without a face mask may send droplets up to 3 feet.  These droplets then land on nearby surfaces where they may be picked up by hands and fingers, then transmitted to a host by soiled fingers. The route of entry is through the mouth, nose and/or eyes.

Wearing a mask in public does little to protect the person wearing it, but rather protects those in public who may inadvertently pick a virus particle and become infected.  It has been said that up to 50% of those infected are asymptomatic._

_So, wearing a mask in public is an unselfish act to others IMO._

_Here is a link to a video that shows how virus particles may be spread:_

https://www.hpcwire.com/2020/04/08/supercomputer-modeling-tests-how-covid-19-spreads-in-grocery-stores/

...


----------



## Kadee (Apr 13, 2020)

I seen somewhere that some we’re using hair scrunchies as a substitute for a mask
I’ve made quite a few washable masks for my daughter who works in aged care ( better than nothing)  
I line them with two layers of non woven fabric  
Im planning on making more today


----------



## peppermint (Apr 13, 2020)

Liberty said:


> We both wear "bandanas" to the grocery store...folded over twice and tied in the back.  As I understand it the mask helps keep
> your breathing and whatever inside so as not to possible infect someone else.  Doubt that it protects the person wearing it much, though.
> Since so many are a symptomatic, think that might be the primary reason for the masks...to help stop the community spread.


Hi, I made cloth  bandanas out of pillow liners....I didn't use it yet...I also put a coffee paper liner in between...
Just to go to the store....Most people have bandanas and masks....People are very polite when you are walking
in an isle....we wait for the person who is trying to get their item off the shelf....
We cannot get masks until the end of the month...


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 13, 2020)

I have been out and about several times and have to see one person sneeze or cough. I wear N95 masks.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2020)

TravelinMan said:


> _My wife and I wear one on any necessary outing.  _
> 
> _COVID-19 is spread by aerosol droplets, i.e. through the air.  An unblocked cough or sneeze may spread the virus droplets 6 feet or more, and simply talking without a face mask may send droplets up to 3 feet.  These droplets then land on nearby surfaces where they may be picked up by hands and fingers, then transmitted to a host by soiled fingers. The route of entry is through the mouth, nose and/or eyes.
> 
> ...


Hi - your link, for some reason, cycles back to this page... I'll try another approach

https://www.hpcwire.com/2020/04/08/...tests-how-covid-19-spreads-in-grocery-stores/ - WOW - so confused - when I did a keyword search on Google and clicked the link, it loaded.  Copy and paste also worked.  Going to read/view now.  Thanks for posting!  Done - really eye opening!  Most interesting (found on next linked page):  "The researchers of the consortium modelled the airborne movement of aerosol particles smaller than 20 micrometres. For a dry cough, which is a typical symptom of the current coronavirus, the particle size is typically less than 15 micrometres. Extremely small particles of this size do not sink on the floor, but instead, move along in the air currents or remain floating in the same place. Studies of influenza A have confirmed that the influenza A virus can be found in the smallest particles, which measure less than 5 micrometres. "


----------



## win231 (Apr 13, 2020)

If you value the information in the article, you should wear a mask.  At least they admit it doesn't protect the person wearing a mask (which I already knew).  That's why Trump said he will not wear a mask & that's why none of the big doctors we see on TV are wearing masks.

The virus is microscopic, so it easily passes through a non-medical mask (which is the only type available to non-medical personnel).  If the virus can pass through the mask from the _outside_, it can also pass through the mask from the _inside_.  Which means it will only protect others if the person wearing the mask doesn't breathe.
As noted, no mask will protect the eyes from the virus.

As for "Transferring the virus from soiled fingers," that can only occur if soiled fingers touch your face - which is not a good idea.  The virus can also be transferred if someone touches their face while wearing those useless gloves, or touching their cell phone while wearing gloves (which I see people doing all the time while shopping.
Even the medical grade masks must be replaced or sterilized every 30 minutes to be effective.

The "Unselfish" line has been used in the past to try to sell flu shots - "If you don't get a flu shot, you're making other people sick."  Which is a B.S. ploy to sell flu shots.


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 14, 2020)

i was a coal miner, so definitely NOT a scientist, but if you throw a ping-pong ball at a chicken-wire fence, the ball can easily pass thru the gauge of the wire but i bet it wont go thru the first throw, now put a dozen layers of wire up and its impossible to throw that ball thu the fence.... when talking in microns its like saying the point of a needle reduced ten times COULD go thru the mask, but the mask is designed to catch anything thrown at it, of course something hard could be forced thru it, but they are designed to catch squidgy stuff...lol... IMO


----------



## Liberty (Apr 14, 2020)

The grocery clerks don't wear any masks here.  Some think its ridiculous to wear them. Our fav check out girl said if they require her to wear masks and gloves she'll quit.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 14, 2020)

Our governor has just ordered all employers to make masks available to employees.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

I ordered a mask from trendymasks.net . It will arrive in about a week. I do have a paper mask, which I wore this morning when I went grocery shopping, but I hate it. I can hardly breathe in it, and my glasses keep steaming up.  The one I ordered sounds better, at least I hope so, considering what I paid for it.  

I did try making one of those bandana-and-coffee-filter masks, but it kept opening up. I fastened it with paper clips, which helped it stay together, but it's still very uncomfortable.

Are we supposed to wear masks when walking alone outdoors?  Around here, everybody seems to, but I can't understand why, since the virus isn't airborne.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 14, 2020)

i cant hardly breathe with the mask over my face


----------



## win231 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I ordered a mask from trendymasks.net . It will arrive in about a week. I do have a paper mask, which I wore this morning when I went grocery shopping, but I hate it. I can hardly breathe in it, and my glasses keep steaming up.  The one I ordered sounds better, at least I hope so, considering what I paid for it.
> 
> I did try making one of those bandana-and-coffee-filter masks, but it kept opening up. I fastened it with paper clips, which helped it stay together, but it's still very uncomfortable.
> 
> Are we supposed to wear masks when walking alone outdoors?  Around here, everybody seems to, but I can't understand why, since the virus isn't airborne.


Fear can make people nuts.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 14, 2020)

Still no.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 14, 2020)

I avoid people like the plague.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 14, 2020)

I understand, after you return from an excursion, put your gloves and mask in the dryer through a cycle and the heat will rid of any virus which mayhave been picked up.


----------



## todalake (Apr 14, 2020)

Better than coffee filter is to cut up an unused vacuum bag and use that.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 16, 2020)

Sunny said:


> ... Are we supposed to wear masks when walking alone outdoors?  Around here, everybody seems to, but I can't understand why, since the virus isn't airborne.



It depends on the air currents, social distancing, mask-wearing, etc., but it isn't accurate to say that the virus isn't air-born.  It is so small that it lingers in the air long enough that if someone who was Covid-19 positive walked twenty feet in front of you and sneezed without mask protection, you may walk the same way and be exposed.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 16, 2020)

my daughter is masks and she has been a drier sheet between the layers


----------



## Judycat (Apr 16, 2020)

A face mask?  You need full body armor. Social distancing ha. Three registers out of 10 open at Wal Mart has people standing in long lines. Another store has its card reader at the beginning of the belt, right where the next customer would begin placing their order. Once you are there you can't move back without violating the six-foot rule for the people behind. The same store is instituting one way aisles in all their stores. Great. Everyone will obey that rule, uh huh. Stupid teens in masks laughing and pretend-coughing. Meanwhile the customer in front of me is holding up the line waiting for a manager to come and explain why certain items aren't on the shelf.  On the way out the lady ahead coughs while going out the door. There is a stiff breeze blowing in. I imagine a layer of Covid 19 coating me from head to toe. Hey but a mask will keep me safe, like a talisman, or a relic, or an amulet did from the Black Death. Good luck.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 16, 2020)

Judycat said:


> A face mask?  You need full body armor. Social distancing ha. Three registers out of 10 open at Wal Mart has people standing in long lines. Another store has its card reader at the beginning of the belt, right where the next customer would begin placing their order. Once you are there you can't move back without violating the six-foot rule for the people behind. The same store is instituting one way aisles in all their stores. Great. Everyone will obey that rule, uh huh. Stupid teens in masks laughing and pretend-coughing. Meanwhile the customer in front of me is holding up the line waiting for a manager to come and explain why certain items aren't on the shelf.  On the way out the lady ahead coughs while going out the door. There is a stiff breeze blowing in. I imagine a layer of Covid 19 coating me from head to toe. Hey but a mask will keep me safe, like a talisman, or a relic, or an amulet did from the Black Death. Good luck.


Hey, you could take a little spray bottle with Clorox (2 tsp to 2 cups water) with you and spray it around you...especially if you feel a stiff breeze coming your way from another human...lol.  Talk about "going to ground!"


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 18, 2020)

Judycat said:


> A face mask?  You need full body armor. Social distancing ha. Three registers out of 10 open at Wal Mart has people standing in long lines. Another store has its card reader at the beginning of the belt, right where the next customer would begin placing their order. Once you are there you can't move back without violating the six-foot rule for the people behind. The same store is instituting one way aisles in all their stores. Great. Everyone will obey that rule, uh huh. Stupid teens in masks laughing and pretend-coughing. Meanwhile the customer in front of me is holding up the line waiting for a manager to come and explain why certain items aren't on the shelf.  On the way out the lady ahead coughs while going out the door. There is a stiff breeze blowing in. I imagine a layer of Covid 19 coating me from head to toe. Hey but a mask will keep me safe, like a talisman, or a relic, or an amulet did from the Black Death. Good luck.


Its allergy time and  cold time, lots of people are coughing.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 18, 2020)

No, I have never worn one of those masks & I don't intend to.  I go out for walks each morning 6 days/week & talk to fellow renters from our senior unit.  We go shopping for groceries each Monday at 7 am.  There are very few seniors at that time.  For all those weeks I have never heard anyone cough.  I also exercise 5 days/week to keep up with my health & strength.  I do wash my hands with sanitizer every time I return back to the car but masks are out for me.  Don't think it's my time to die yet.  Call me foolish, call me stupid but I have noticed that all 5 people who died in my province also had several other health issues.  Five people dead with a population of almost 1.3 million isn't a lot of dead people; is it?   Most wouldn't agree with me but there is a tremendous of fear mongering going on with the media & it's got a lot of people scared.  I keep my hands clean, keep my 2 metre distance but I'm not afraid to go outside & talk to anyone out there.  I'm a social kind of guy & love to chat with anyone out there.  I hear that many don't like to be inside then I don't know why they don't take a walk in the park.  Fresh air is good for anyone; especially for guys like me who loves the fresh country air.


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 28, 2020)

the thing is we all march to our own drummer, wearing a mask for any length of time can be uncomfortable, the doctors on TV dont wear masks... no they dont, and neither do they wear crash helmets on TV, but if they were to ride a motorbike i bet they would, just as they would wear a mask if they were invited onto a covid ward.... now we are not going onto a dangerous ward, but when in a supermarket who knows who we are passing... i will certainly be using a mask when out shopping, the govt of Scotland is suggestion masks be worn outside, the UK govt refuses to issue this warning, but there is a shortage of masks in England, so if everyone had to source a mask each there would be non for front line workers such as doctors or nurses, best information is... stay at home and stay safe....


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 28, 2020)

Remember this from Seinfeld? "Who does not want to wear the ribbon?!"


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 29, 2020)

I Received this article today from the Military Subscription that I want to share with you:
Army Says It Has Found the Best Fabric for DIY Face Masks
https://www.military.com/daily-news...best-fabric-face-masks.html?ESRC=eb_200429.nl
Four-ply microfiber cloth, which is popular for cleaning and polishing surfaces, according to the release.

Btw: Don't pay any attention to the comments at the end of this Article. There are more and more Trolls posting on this Military Subscription. One troll is "Military Watch Dog" and there are others.


----------



## oldman (Apr 29, 2020)

I am beginning to doubt a lot of things about COVID. It's amazing that Pennsylvania is number 6 on the list of states with the most number of infected people, yet no one in our store (employees) has been affected by it and I don't know of anyone that has been diagnosed with the Virus. So, what gives?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2020)

It's a big state.


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 29, 2020)

oldman said:


> I am beginning to doubt a lot of things about COVID. It's amazing that Pennsylvania is number 6 on the list of states with the most number of infected people, yet no one in our store (employees) has been affected by it and I don't know of anyone that has been diagnosed with the Virus. So, what gives?


as they say its a big state, and perhaps youve been very lucky, i hope we all stay lucky...


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 29, 2020)

oldman said:


> I am beginning to doubt a lot of things about COVID. It's amazing that Pennsylvania is number 6 on the list of states with the most number of infected people, yet no one in our store (employees) has been affected by it and I don't know of anyone that has been diagnosed with the Virus. So, what gives?



Maybe you're doing something right.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2020)

I wear my KN95 mask outside and through the halls and lobby of the apt. building.  I got it from China.  I waited over a month to get it but understandably why.  It sits a bit too high though and bothers my eyes a bit.  At other times I wear one my neighbor made.  She has been making material ones.  Just ordered 2 more from her and then the first one broke (the elastic earband).  So now I'm wearing the one from China again.  I hope to get the 2 more in a day or two.  

If everyone wore one it would be good in case they are unknowingly carrying the virus, that is.  I'm lucky I could afford the one from China at this time-with shipping it was almost 20.00--paid extra for faster delivery even though it took over a month to get.

I have also ordered some other ones a while back (a batch of 50 disposable).  Haven't gotten them yet.  

I did get my hat with clear vinyl that attaches to the front and part of the sides.  It's okay but for some reason bothers my breathing.  It also fogs up a bit outdoors.


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 29, 2020)

wont it be great when that day arrives that we can go sit by the river without all our protection
oops forgot about sun block [i wish]... my Indian tan is fading fast, im bathing too much...lol


----------



## old medic (Apr 30, 2020)

We have regular surgical masks, and N95s in the vehicles if we need them.... 
Wear them for all calls at work...
But generally dont wear them while out... I think putting your hands all over things while shopping then touching your face to adjust, remove and replace your mask is more a risk than maintaining your safe space....

Also have a painters filter mask, and a filtered gas mask.... 
Wore the gas mask the other day... while riding around on the bike.. LMAO


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 30, 2020)

When you wear a mask, you get more respect because you are sending a message that you are taking this seriously. At least indoors shopping and such.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I have been out and about several times and have to see one person sneeze or cough. I wear N95 masks.


Where do you get them?
Don't you have to buy a dozen?


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> I think putting your hands all over things while shopping then touching your face to adjust, remove and replace your mask is more a risk than maintaining your safe space....


Good Point.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> We have regular surgical masks, and N95s in the vehicles if we need them....
> Wear them for all calls at work...
> But generally dont wear them while out... I think putting your hands all over things while shopping then touching your face to adjust, remove and replace your mask is more a risk than maintaining your safe space....
> 
> ...


That's not funny you'd be better off with it on. This is war 





 


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 30, 2020)

oldman said:


> I am beginning to doubt a lot of things about COVID. It's amazing that Pennsylvania is number 6 on the list of states with the most number of infected people, yet no one in our store (employees) has been affected by it and I don't know of anyone that has been diagnosed with the Virus. So, what gives?


Per our national health experts, most carriers are asymptomatic - meaning they can spread it without having symptoms.  The feds state they are content with 2% of each state being tested.  The lack of testing is the major factor.  So, you and/or any of your co-workers may already have been infected and may already have spread it to others.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 30, 2020)

ProTruckDriver said:


> I Received this article today from the Military Subscription that I want to share with you:
> Army Says It Has Found the Best Fabric for DIY Face Masks
> https://www.military.com/daily-news...best-fabric-face-masks.html?ESRC=eb_200429.nl
> Four-ply microfiber cloth, which is popular for cleaning and polishing surfaces, according to the release.
> ...


Thanks for posting the link.  I found this portion most helpful:

"After running about 300 tests, the team found that one of the best readily available materials to use in a homemade face covering is four-ply microfiber cloth, which is popular for cleaning and polishing surfaces, according to the release."

"It filters out over 75% of particles," according to the release. "In comparison, the N95 mask used by healthcare workers in hospitals can filter 95 percent of particles or greater."

"Testers also found that "even a polyester bandana can be reasonably effective if it is used in layers, according to the release, which adds that it will filter out "40 percent of suspended particles."


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 30, 2020)

Ok wear masks to protect others, what about your protection? What is the richest country in the world be doing for the people locked in buildings with other people walking around dumping their trash and doing laundry on the laundry room and the lobby whetezilboxed all are? What was video by s Wuhan Australian from his iPhone of why he was trying to leave Wuhan he wanted America etc. To see the cover-up. Because the officers were covered in full head to toe protection and their backs to the man videoing them they did not see him for if they did he would be on jail because what showed as he filmed them soldering up the door to keep the infected people from coming out for anything. You could see the sparks as the people behind the doors screaming within this building. He appears in his apartment with his laptop that shows his wife and two children on the plane he was suppose to take with them only now her brother had taken his place. Chinese wife he had married and would not leave without her they Already had tickets to leave but the government would not allow the wife and children to leave he said they told him to go. He refused next he is online in these poor neighborhood dwellings where he earlier showed why it was he wanted to leave because it was so bad where he was living and how the Chinese were covering up so no one would see. This last time he is on this apt. Online showing his wife and two toddlers on flight to Australia without him as he sees his wife onboard the plane they were to take together...he now looks like s mess infected with Covid-19. No more videos he probably was soldiered in. To this sounds like war and this post will probably be despised of and I will be banned from here. Freedom of speech...lol.
Biowarweapon....then a threat for 3 week the east where we are is only left of America.
Did anyone else see that video on sure they took it away from him.


----------



## old medic (Apr 30, 2020)

Autumn72 said:


> Wore the gas mask the other day... while riding around on the bike.. LMAO
> That's not funny you'd be better off with it on. This is war.
> 
> Riding a Motorcycle around rural roads, with a full gas mask on and no Helmet....
> I found it funny as hell... some of the looks I got....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2020)

You drove a motorcycle with a mask on and no helmet?


People were probably staring at you thinking,  ‘how foolish.’


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Just the part about riding around on a motorcycle with no helmet says a lot.  

As for the gas mask, here are the current statistics on Covid-19:

Cases worldwide: 3,244,586 
Deaths worldwide so far: 229,182

You find this a subject for humor?


----------



## old medic (Apr 30, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Just the part about riding around on a motorcycle with no helmet says a lot.
> Meaning????
> 
> Deaths worldwide so far: 229,182
> You find this a subject for humor?


A over half a million so far this year to Aids
over 12000  from hunger so far just today...

The humor is in the *overreaction. *
like the guy in the auto store the other day with the painters filter mask, Pulling it forward ever time he asked a question. and then touching everything in the store....
People driving around, alone in their car with a mask on.
Reporters on the news, standing alone with a mask on....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> A over half a million so far this year to Aids
> over 12000  from hunger so far just today...
> 
> The humor is in the *overreaction. *
> ...


I find humour in just about everything but I don’t find humour in people driving motorcycles without helmets. Wiping out on a motorcycle is usually dangerous enough ‘with’ a helmet on. Not wearing one is completely reckless.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 30, 2020)

One of the meat-packing plants was on the local news last night-  the employees they showed _had _masks, but the masks were dropped down to their necks and not on their faces.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> A over half a million so far this year to Aids
> over 12000  from hunger so far just today...
> 
> The humor is in the *overreaction. *
> ...


Um, there _are_ times when I'm driving alone in my car with my mask on, like when en route from one errand to the next. I only have a total of two N95 masks.

A surgical room RN friend advised me to leave the mask on until all errands are completed, then carefully remove the mask, place it in a paper bag and leave it in my car. Next time I go out, use the other mask. Each mask gets at least ten days to two week's of drying-out and disinfecting time in a hot car before being used again.

On another note - A couple of weeks ago you posted that you had been exposed to a suspected COVID-19 patient and had been put under quarantine. Fortunately your test came back negative, but the title of your thread said clearly how you were feeling at that time:* "Hard hit of the reality of it... (Covid19 tested positive)" *

When it felt like a personal threat, I didn't notice you posting AIDS and famine statistics.

As for the guy with the painter's mask, you could have gently told him what you do for a living and educated him about how to properly use the mask instead of coming on here and making fun of him.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 30, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> When you wear a mask, you get more respect because you are sending a message that you are taking this seriously. At least indoors shopping and such.



I wonder what people who work in banks and convenience stores that are often robbed think when individuals enter the place wearing the masks


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 30, 2020)

Want to go to Costco?   Starting Monday everyone must wear a mask to get in the store.   No exceptions.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 30, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I wonder what people who work in banks and convenience stores that are often robbed think when individuals enter the place wearing the masks


The banks here only allow a few at a time in due to reduced staff.

I don't bother going in anymore, I just use the ATM machine for everything that I can.

So what would they think?  Hmmn, does he have a gun?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2020)

debbie in seattle said:


> Want to go to Costco?   Starting Monday everyone must wear a mask to get in the store.   No exceptions.


All stores in California - or at least Los Angeles - have had this restriction since April 10.  I've seen full compliance and nobody seems to be making a big deal of it.  

Most of us are so very grateful that grocery clerks are going to work every day that we don't mind taking this extra step to keep them - and ourselves - a bit safer.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> All stores in California - or at least Los Angeles - have had this restriction since April 10.  I've seen full compliance and nobody seems to be making a big deal of it.
> 
> Most of us are so very grateful that grocery clerks are going to work every day that we don't mind taking this extra step to keep them - and ourselves - a bit safer.


Same where we live and I’m so impressed. 
I’m incredibly grateful that these people show up and do their job with all these extra restrictions while being friendly and respectful. These extra precautions are for ALL of US. A job WELL DONE.


----------

